# Troy Bilt Pony will not start



## 2000f150sas (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

I have a not too old Pony with a B&S 17.5 I/C OHV. Two weeks ago the battery was dead so replaced it and cut the lawn. Went to start over the weekend and it would only spin like a quarter turn and stop, then would do it again, etc. A few times it would spin maybe 2-3 time then stop. I was thinking it was a starter, seen a little smoke coming from the starter area or from under the round clutch thing that spins. So i pulled the side off and played with the wires that went under the clutch and heard arcing. Now i turn the key and it will do nothing, even the lights don't work.

HELP!!

Thanks, John:usa:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

From the description my guess is either the starter brushes are worn out or are stuck thus not permitting them to make good contact with the armature.


----------



## 2000f150sas (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally got a chance to play with the tractor this weekend and think it the starter and solenoid.

I bypassed the solenoid and have the same problem with the starter trying to spin but can't make complete turns. Now i know the solenoid is bad because once i jumped it the starter would try and work again. I think i burned out the solenoid turing the key so much trying to get it to start. To Agri Supply for the parts i guess. 

Do you think the local small engine repair shop can check my starter?

Thanks:usa:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you sure that new battery is even charged/holding voltage? weak batteries will do the same thing you mentioned. Ive went to buy a new battery, the shop checked it and it was at 10 volts- brand new. So they gave me another one that was just above 12 volts.

Id check the new battery's voltage, and check all the battery cables as well. I learned my lesson when buying a new tractor battery to get the highest possible CCA ( cold cranking amps) you can - youll need it if you use it in the winter time.


----------



## 2000f150sas (Nov 3, 2010)

*Found Problem*

Battery is fine. Pulled the spark plug and it spun over, also shot out the gas sitting in the cylinder (Hyd lock). Now i need to rebuild the carb, add a fuel shut valve, and change the oil, east fix.

John:usa:


----------

